# Bmw 1 series dsc fault



## e65 bmw (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi everyone i have a 2008 1 series with abs fault swapped out new pump but still have a fault code


----------



## F10NZ (9 mo ago)

It's telling you what's wrong. Coding of the DSC is required. Did you do that?


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

you have coded the dsc after mounting it?

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## e65 bmw (Feb 16, 2014)

F10NZ said:


> It's telling you what's wrong. Coding of the DSC is required. Did you do that?


Hi how do i do this with ista+


----------



## F10NZ (9 mo ago)

You need ISTA P or NCS Expert to do it.


----------



## e65 bmw (Feb 16, 2014)

F10NZ said:


> You need ISTA P or NCS Expert to do it.


Thanks were can i get ncs that covers e88 model


----------



## F10NZ (9 mo ago)

Do a forum search. It should be on here somewhere, probably in the coding section.


----------

